# a dream come true - La Marzocco at home!



## greymda

i would never thought it will be possible, but...

meet my new espresso machine, La Marzocco Linea 1EE:


----------



## kennyboy993

Very nice


----------



## MildredM

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nod

Looks awesome.... you will have hours of fun... congrats!


----------



## Stanic

wow









now you can bang out shots all day and night


----------



## eddie57

Lovely machine mate


----------



## greymda

thank you, all!

made a couple of shots - very good, indeed.

but i have kinda trouble with milk frothing, for flat whites. must learn.


----------



## greymda

did a test with a home-made "scace" device. water temperature for a shot is 93-94C.

and this (a little retouched to make the artificial cactus look real







)


----------



## Stanic

is there a 4-hole steam tip? guess the steam is pretty powerfull


----------



## greymda

Stanic said:


> is there a 4-hole steam tip? guess the steam is pretty powerfull


yeah, and i only do a flat-white a day, thus using a 350ml pitcher with 150ml of milk in it. it's basically about 5-10 seconds to reach the temp. i can manage it, my wife not yet and she's kinda disappointed (and i feel guilty about it)


----------



## grumpydaddy

Smaller hole tip ??


----------



## Tewdric

That is an amazing machine!


----------



## Jony

Very pleasing to the eye those machines. More than the wife:whistle:


----------



## greymda

grumpydaddy said:


> Smaller hole tip ??


not where i live. we have NO suppliers of espresso parts here...


----------



## Mikesabey

Very nice!

Its on my want list, and thats probably where it will stay


----------



## greymda

Mikesabey said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Its on my want list, and thats probably where it will stay


thanks!

a week ago i was telling myself the same thing))


----------



## greymda

added some little bits


----------



## Stanic

Really nice!

You could get a steam wand tip custom made by a turner (like I've got for the Bellman)


----------



## greymda

thanks!

what do you mean but the last sentence?


----------



## Stanic

greymda said:


> thanks!
> 
> what do you mean but the last sentence?


I mean, someone with a lathe could make you a tip with smaller/single hole so that it would be easier to froth the milk for your wife

But of course it might be better to master the four hole tip


----------



## greymda

oh, i see. she's learning, one day is okay, next is not very









but she's ready to improve her technique )


----------



## greymda

had a spare double sprout portafilter and 3$ for work gave me this:


----------



## Stanic

Nice


----------



## greymda

can't wait to get home getting a naked extraction (not me being naked doing this, though)


----------



## greymda




----------



## Glenn

greymda said:


> View attachment 30916


Cattaccino please.


----------



## hotmetal

Are you Dr evil or Mazzer Mini-Me?


----------



## Rhys

greymda said:


> View attachment 30916


Good job it isn't a Bosco, or that cat would be nicely steamed! Probably it's favourite place to be now lol


----------



## greymda

LOL, guys))


----------



## Jimaldo

great machine


----------



## koi

Are you making your own "Kopi Luwak"


----------



## Hasi

koi said:


> Are you making your own "Kopi Luwak"




















oh noes...


----------



## greymda

koi said:


> Are you making your own "Kopi Luwak"


damn, i need a business plan


----------



## sls

Very nice


----------



## sls

Lovely machine


----------



## jay_kendrick

Looks very nice.


----------



## kken2007

Congratulation!! It's a very nice machine!


----------



## GR33N

Lovely!


----------



## BaggaZee

That is gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## greymda

paired with a Baratza Sette for a while.


----------



## 4085

I found the Sette an interesting grinder, taste wise. I sold mine relatively quickly because of the (continuing) known reliability factor. See if any forum members live near you and perhaps you could invite them around to ry out different grinders matey


----------



## greymda

i tend to believe i am the only one from Moldova, on this forum


----------



## MLG

This is my dream place...

It took a while until i've got here.


----------



## Rhys

MLG said:


> This is my dream place...
> 
> It took a while until i've got here.


Interesting funnel on the Versalab, where did you get that from? I just use a plastic funnel with the end cut off (customised by coffeechap lol)


----------



## MLG

Rhys said:


> Interesting funnel on the Versalab, where did you get that from? I just use a plastic funnel with the end cut off (customised by coffeechap lol)


That's not a Versalab, it's a Hedone Honne *slim version.

It comes with the grinder, but you can buy also later, it's a 3D printed funnel.


----------



## Rhys

MLG said:


> That's not a Versalab, it's a Hedone Honne *slim version.
> 
> It comes with the grinder, but you can buy also later, it's a 3D printed funnel.


So it has something in common with Frank 'Terranova's' grinder then. Both inspired by the Versalab M3. (won't say copied as Frank's grinders are a million miles away from the M3)









Not surprised there hasn't been more like the M3, its a good compact design IMHO.


----------



## MLG

Review says that the Honne had become "better" than the m3, still two real facts:

- good price

- the burrs are aligned in the factory as the last QC ( not like m3 or ek43 )

of course this could be also subiective facts..


----------



## Rhys

MLG said:


> Review says that the Honne had become "better" than the m3, still two real facts:
> 
> - good price
> 
> - the burrs are aligned in the factory as the last QC ( not like m3 or ek43 )
> 
> of course this could be also subiective facts..


That's good then. Though some M3's have been 'Franked' as in the burr carrier on mine is machined to fit one flat burr, the other wont fit.. That's the tolerances.. Alignment is probably zero.. I have a set of coated burrs as well (beautiful to look at) but they won't fit









The EK43 I have was way out. Even the moving burr carrier is out by nearly 0.1mm. The micrometer I've used makes it look like a gramophone record when I turn it, and that's without the burr attached! I've got the fixed burr pretty well sorted, and after a lot of fiddling it's better aligned than it was. Even the Niche gives me less channelling lol. No wonder Frank is machining his own carriers and aligning them (for a price...)


----------



## greymda

here is the Honne Slim grinder http://barshaker.ro/Hedone-Honne-Slim

~1165 pounds


----------



## RoryM

Two dream setups... inspiration while I search for a low mileage used La Marzocco...


----------



## MLG

RoryM said:


> Two dream setups... inspiration while I search for a low mileage used La Marzocco...


It took for me also quite a few years, but you need to follow your dreams. ( CLICHÉ







)


----------



## Bullit

What a beauty


----------



## CoffeeZone

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwboxall

That machine is looking tasty!


----------



## greymda

thanks guys!


----------



## tenchung2017

It's my dream also.


----------



## Jony

We love dreamers.


----------



## Slowpress

Stanic said:


> Really nice!
> 
> You could get a steam wand tip custom made by a turner (like I've got for the Bellman)


 @Stanic Do you happen to know the measurements for the Bellman steam tip? Another group has a poster looking for these very dimensions, so that he can get a custom tip made. He needs to find out the type & size of the threading?


----------



## Veloracer94

Absolutely stunning set up!


----------



## greymda

added an automatic shot timer

latest extraction video:


----------

